# Mola



## castilla

Hola a todos,  Podría alguien decirme si una mola de la marca Parkside será una mochila. No se me ocurre otra explicación.

Muchísimas gracias,

María Dolores


----------



## Agró

Hola. Una _mola_, en catalán, es básicamente la piedra de un molino. ¿Puedes dar contexto? ¿Es este el foro adecuado?


----------



## Agró

Parece que también en portugués es así. Creo que es una pieza de una lijadora de esa marca (¿te suena esto?).


----------



## castilla

Hola:  La verdad es que no sé.  Es una lista de objectos robados y mezclan el catalán y el español.  Me parece raro que un turista lleve una piedra de molino en su coche con otros artículos como un móvil y una cámara.  Lo único que dice es "una Mola de molino de la marca Parkside de color azul valorada en unos 70 euros". También tenía un GPS. 

Eso es todo lo que puedo decir.  Cualquier otra sugerencia es más que bien benida.  Gracias por estas respuestas tan rápidas.

María


----------



## lonha

Yo también he encontrado la página de la lijadora de la marca Parkside y parece que traducen _"Mola_ de aperto" con "estribo de sujeción".

No sé si ayuda algo, pero el Diccionari de la llengua catalana dice:
Utensili en forma de cos sòlid de revolució, constituït per un material abrasiu que hom fa girar al voltant del seu eix i és emprat per a afilar, polir, desbarbar, rectificar, perfilar, etc., eines o peces diverses. 

Intento traducirlo:
Utensilio en forma de cuerpo sólido de revolución, constituido por un material abrasivo que se hace girar alrededor de su eje y es empleado para afilar, pulir, desbarbar, rectificar, perfilar, etc., herramientas o piezas diversas.

Correcciones son bienvenidos 
Espero que sea de ayuda...
Saludos!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Esto es una mola. Gairebé segur que es refereix a les pedres d'esmolar.


----------



## castilla

Bueno, si todos están de acuerdo... es que me extrañaba que una muela de molina o una piedra de amolar sea de color azul y se encuentre en el asiento trasero del coche de un turista junto a otros artículos más de acuerdo con las circunstancias.  ¿Y puede valer 70 Euros? Sabía que mola era muela pero... es todo tan raro.

Un montón de gracias,

Adéu-siau

Maria


----------



## blackjack_bcn

Hola maria.
En italiano, que a veces es mas parecido al catalano que l'español ;-) mola (en español "muela") es un disco de material abrasivo, pero tambien es la maquina que utiliza este disco. Seguro que existen discos azules pero no creo que pueden valer hasta 70 euros sobretodo porque los de parkside no son utensilios profesionales. A lo mejor sera toda la maquina que quizas es de color azul.

De toda manera no puedo imaginarme que puedes hacer un turista con un "mola" en el asiento trasero del coche. No estaba en viaje de trabajo?

Fabio


----------



## ivanovic77

Com bé han dit, es deuen referir a un disc d'esmolar. En anglès seria "grinding wheel". Una imatge:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Slijpsteen.jpg


----------



## castilla

Hola Fabio:  Yo tampoco creo que un turista ande con una muela de amolar ni con una lijadora...

Saludos,

María


----------

